# '99 Pathfinder timing belt replacement



## Paulyphonic (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello,

i am new to these forums and had a question. I have a 1999 Pathfinder SE @ 127K miles. I was told recently by a mechanic that it's time for me to replace the timing belt. I had it replaced before at about the 60-70K mileage mark. He gave a a ball park estimate of $7-800. I can't for the life of me remember how much i paid that last time i got it replaced so, I was just curious to know if that is about average? I understand that hourly labor charges are different from garage to garage and that there may be other maintenance and / or replacement parts that may or may not go into replacing the timing belt, but just wanted to get a rough idea as my finances are tight and I will need to come up with the money some how.

thanks in advance!


----------



## ltsnotme (Nov 20, 2010)

Did the mechanic know it had been replaced at 60k? As per the owner's manual, the timing belt is only supposed to be replaced every 105k.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Yea, your not due yet. And 6-7 is more like the price. High end.


----------



## ltsnotme (Nov 20, 2010)

That's very high end, I'd say. I just had mine replaced for $376.34. Mine is a '96, but I don't think that makes much of a difference.


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Mar 20, 2008)

Are you guys doing the water pump and thermostat at the same time?


----------



## ltsnotme (Nov 20, 2010)

GRNMACHINE said:


> Are you guys doing the water pump and thermostat at the same time?


I did the timing belt, water pump, crankshaft seal, and camshaft Seals.


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Mar 20, 2008)

All that done for $376? Nissan wants around $300 just for the parts. Nissan dealerships I have visited are talking $900-$1200. Independents are around the same price...


----------



## ltsnotme (Nov 20, 2010)

GRNMACHINE said:


> All that done for $376? Nissan wants around $300 just for the parts. Nissan dealerships I have visited are talking $900-$1200. Independents are around the same price...


Yeah, timing belt	was $36.98, water pump $91.17, crankshaft seal $7.68 and camshaft seals $11.84. And about $220 for labor. I had it done by a local (independent) mechanic. This is also close to the estimate that AutoMD.com gives.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

In '94 (IIRC) they changed over from a 60,000 mile timing belt to a 105,000 mile timing belt. Per ALLDATA, labor rate is 3.5 hr. for the timing belt replacement and add 0.2 hr. for replacing the water pump. Replacing the three front seals usually adds another hour. As already said, labor rates vary.

Choice of parts will make a big differance, ie aftermarket vs. genuine Nissan. On my own vehicle, I usually replace with the timing belt and coolant: front seals, water pump, tensioner pulley and drive belts.


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for info. $368 is an absolute Steal! I plan on keeping the Path for awhile so I will be using Nissan parts. Have already replaced all 3 drive belts and 2 pulleys. Crankshaft Pulley went south, and that was replaced already as well.


----------

